# Mid-Atlantic SQ Events



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I’m looking for SQ events, in particular SQ shows and haven’t seen any remotely close to me. I live just east of Richmond, VA. I looked on MECA & IASCA with no luck.

TIA!


----------

